# Family Fishing Rodeo



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone have the locations to register for the Family Fishing Rodeo, if they still plan to have it this year. I saw on their website the dates, but no listings for where to sign up locally. I know reelhappy usually announces it on here but his profile hasn't been active since April.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

As far as I know, all the rodeos have been cancelled. The only ones left would have been the PRFA and the Pirates of the Lost Treasure.


----------

